# big plecos



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

if big plecos eat shrimp beefheart etc. would they eat small rbp fry also


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know but I have never known them to be botherd by baby fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if they ate it. I mean, pleco's are opportunistic feeders and eat just about anything them come across....
But maybe the fry is too small to bother.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I doubt it would.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if they ate it. I mean, pleco's are opportunistic feeders and eat just about anything them come across....
> But maybe the fry is too small to bother.


 agree


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if they ate it. I mean, pleco's are opportunistic feeders and eat just about anything them come across....
> ...


 Ditto also..


----------

